# Leave tortoise alone for a week?



## Candace07 (Nov 12, 2011)

I have to go out of town for a week. I have a Russian tortoise that I care for. I have his lights/heating on timer, so that's fine. But I'm worried about how to make sure he's fed. I'm unable to get anyone to watch over him or anything like that. I also can't take him with me.

So ... are there any options for this? I've left him alone for two-three days before and just loaded him up on some lettuce, and he was fine. But I'm worried about leaving him that long - the lettuce will wilt, I'm not even sure how much to leave.

Is there a sort of pellet & pellet dispenser combo I could give him for a week? Do Russians even eat those pellets? Maybe a head of lettuce would stay okay since he could eat his way through it?

Thoughts? Thank you!


----------



## ascott (Nov 12, 2011)

wholly shamolly batman....I am seeing double threads and have not even had any margaritas.....


----------



## Candace07 (Nov 12, 2011)

ascott said:


> wholly shamolly batman....I am seeing double threads and have not even had any margaritas.....



oopsie =/ That's why there's "newbie" next to my name. Sorry! =]


----------



## ascott (Nov 12, 2011)

awwww, does that mean I have no legit reason for a margarita now....

Welcome aboard and I was just funnin ya


----------



## FADE2BLACK_1973 (Nov 12, 2011)

Candace07 said:


> I have to go out of town for a week. I have a Russian tortoise that I care for. I have his lights/heating on timer, so that's fine. But I'm worried about how to make sure he's fed. I'm unable to get anyone to watch over him or anything like that. I also can't take him with me.
> 
> So ... are there any options for this? I've left him alone for two-three days before and just loaded him up on some lettuce, and he was fine. But I'm worried about leaving him that long - the lettuce will wilt, I'm not even sure how much to leave.
> 
> ...



I dont know much about Russians. Just that they occupied the Eastern part of Germany after WW2..... Seriously though, you can feed him Mazuri Tortoise Diet and or Zoo Med's Grassland Tortoise Food (pellets) along with a varity of green such as Turnip, mustard, and collard greens, Romaine, Spring Mix, Timothy grass hay, and so on. Dried Timothy Hay could be a great idea for this problem. He could eat what he wants when he get hungry enough. Maybe someone else could give you better advice on this subject. Because there is a water issue since water evaporates. Maybe buy him one of those reptile water dishes with the water bottle that goes upsidedown on one side and dricks from the otherside. Justy make sure he can reach it.


----------



## lynnedit (Nov 12, 2011)

Some might feed him up, soak him daily for a few days before you leave, then just turn off the lights and let him 'zone', making sure temps are not below 65 or so...
He can go w/o eating or soaking for a week.
Might take awhile when you get back to get him active again, but as the temps would not be that cold...it would not really be hibernation time.
Let us know how it goes.
The worst for me is worrying about them flipping or something. Maybe someone can just make sure he is upright and that the heat in your house is functioning? Every couple of days?


----------



## FADE2BLACK_1973 (Nov 12, 2011)

lynnedit said:


> Some might feed him up, soak him daily for a few days before you leave, then just turn off the lights and let him 'zone', making sure temps are not below 65 or so...
> He can go w/o eating or soaking for a week.
> Might take awhile when you get back to get him active again, but as the temps would not be that cold...it would not really be hibernation time.
> Let us know how it goes.
> The worst for me is worrying about them flipping or something. Maybe someone can just make sure he is upright and that the heat in your house is functioning? Every couple of days?



That's good advice  I forgot about him flipping over, well forgot to mention it. One of the box turtles always flipped upside down pretty often and for some reason he could not always be able to flip back over. Good thing to think about.


----------



## grogansilver (Nov 12, 2011)

just throw some dry hay in there he will be good till you get back!!


----------



## Laura (Nov 12, 2011)

russians dont eat dry hay.. they like broadleafed plants. lettuce.. 
there is no one who can come by at least once during the week you will be gone?


----------



## pi01 (Nov 13, 2011)

Tho I have never left for a week, I have left my Leo overnight and when I do, I use his water dish like a vase. I put several whole leaves of greens, cut end down in his water. They stay fresh as long as they are in the water. Just make sure you make a fresh cut at the end of each to remove the callouse.


----------



## GBtortoises (Nov 13, 2011)

Feed and water him well a few days and up to the day before you are leaving. Remove any uneaten food before you leave. Put the lights on timers (if they aren't already) and make sure that there are no obvious hazards. When you return water him first, then once he has drank feed him his regular diet. He'll be fine.


----------



## grogansilver (Nov 13, 2011)

Laura said:


> russians dont eat dry hay.. they like broadleafed plants. lettuce..
> there is no one who can come by at least once during the week you will be gone?


 Laura this was written by the  "California Turtle and Tortoise club" "2011" "by a "Dr". Here's the link check it out! (http://www.tortoise.org/geninfo.html) Don't feed frozen food when you can get fresh. Don't rely solely on food from the produce section. Flowers are more nutritious than "juicy" supermarket produce. Lawn grass is very good, and grazing should be encouraged. Over-seed with clover, rye grass or other grass to provide nutritious new shoots. Tortoises at The Living Desert are fed Iguana Chow [made by Zeigler Brothers Zoo Diets, MC]. Formulated for vegetarian reptiles from ground alfalfa plus vitamins and minerals, Dr. Jacobson feels this product is very beneficial for captive tortoises. Dried food, such as alfalfa hay, are important for a well-rounded diet. Wild tortoises rely on dried vegetation for food when the spring flowers and grasses are gone. It is not easy to get them to eat dried foods in captivity. Powdered Iguana Chow or rabbit pellets, dusted on their food, helps complete their diet. (Dr. Jacobson feels this product is very beneficial for captive tortoises. Dried food, such as alfalfa hay, are important for a well-rounded diet.)





grogansilver said:


> Laura said:
> 
> 
> > russians dont eat dry hay.. they like broadleafed plants. lettuce..
> ...


 what Does it say? 
"Dried food, such as alfalfa hay, are important for a well-rounded diet. "I'M JUST STUPID AND FELT LIKE POST FOR NOTHING! i HATE WHEN PEOPLE TRY TO INSULT OTHER PEOPLES INTELLIGENCE! PS: you can wet it also for water that will be his water in take! "one week thats all he needs to stay alive!


----------

